# 160



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i was being told by someone that there friend shot a deer at 160 yards with a flintlock with no rest i said no way the only time the guy shoots it is during late season muzzleloader in PA i was looking for some imput on if this was possible to do but i think its most likely BS


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I seen a guy plunk a deer at 180 with a 54 caliber cap and ball one day. You would have to be very steady though. I remember the same guy complaining to me shooting a deer at 600 yards with a 300 magnum. He said the deer could move before the bullet got there. I guarantee you my bullet got to that deer at 600 in 1/4 the time or less compared to his round ball at 180 yards.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive shot some mighty small groups at 200 with my traditional rifles. This was off a rest. But even if my groups opened up 50% without a rest it would still have "acceptable" deer killing accuracy. Dont know that id presonaly try it past 125, and definatly NOT without a rest.

The old guns are every bit as accurate as the new ones when you pay attention to the details.

*Edit*

And this is the muzzleloader page, so by no means am I implying a traditional MLers is as accurate as a modern rifle, just a modern MLer.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i guess it really could be possible.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I've seen a few fellows that could do 160 yards easy with a rock lock. Tis all the shoot and have prefected the elbow on the hip rest real well.

 Al


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

i think it could deffently be possible. my dad shot a deer with his 50cal flint lock from 90yds and it went through both shoulders. but i think they are actually very easy to steady, depending on what kind of flint lock he has. my dads is like 4 1/2, 5 feet long and feels really ballanced and is pretty stable


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i think if u can hold it and see through the smoke where the deer went, it could happen.

i used an inline and took one at 193 yards...but it was just a lucky shot really


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The longrifles are a pleasure to shoot offhand. Much more than modern rifles where the weight is balanced or to the rear. Those weight forward rifles just kind of "float" on target.


----------



## Buck Hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I think we are assuming he was using a RB. With the 1:48 twists in the newer flintys, a sabot with a 250 SW in it, I believe 160 yards is attainable. I would want a rest, otherwise I'm thinking luck.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Next time they have a Rendezvous in your area go and watch these guys shoot the traditional smoke poles. Then go and tell your buddy you should not have doubted someones ablity to shoot at that range and hit the target. Plus there is plenty of energy in a round ball or mini at that range to effectively harvest a deer ethical and cleanly!


----------



## single-shot (Dec 16, 2008)

at the range i shoot 100 yds....150yds....and 200yds.....i use a 50 cal t/c omega/w shockwave 250 bullet and 100 g of 777...i shoot every weekend that i can get away from my wife. with that gun i can put them into a pie plate at 200 yds shooting from a rest. i oun lots of guns but lattely thats all i can afford to shoot weekly,so i shoot it alot.....once you get that smoker dialed in clean it the same way every time, its very important to be consistant with these things as with any firearm...above all have fun


----------

